# Photoshop + Grafiktablett - Druckempfindlichkeit extrem niedrig.



## MiyaviHamasaki (27. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe ein Grafiktablett (Manhattan 177405) und bis vor kurzem funktionierte es noch einwandfrei. Doch seit eben will es einfach nicht mehr mit Photoshop harmonieren. Photoshop erkennt es und ich kann damit auch zeichnen, aber ich muss auf einmal so einen derart starken Druck aufbauen, damit es überhaupt meine Bewegung erkennt und zeichnet, sodass mir nach ein paar Minuten schon die Hand sehr weh tut. Das ist definitiv nicht normal, denn bis vor ein paar Minuten ging es noch ... Die Batterie des Stiftes habe ich ausgetauscht, in andere Programmen ist die Druckempfindlichkeit wie vorher - nur im PS macht es Zicken.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Another (27. September 2011)

Hattest du es mal mit einem Neustart (Photoshop/Pc) versucht?
Hattest du ggf. ein Update für PS oder das Tablet installiert?
Falschen Brush ausgewählt? 

Kenne das Manhatten nicht. Hatte auch mal ein günstiges Tablet. Als ich da mit dem Stift PS startete hatte ich auch das Problem, bis ich es halt immer mit der Maus startete. Natürlich kannst du, auch wenn es in allen anderen Programmen ansonsten klappt, dennoch einmal in der Config für das Tablet (Systemsteuerung) schauen, ob etwas verstellt ist. Manche Hardware kann man schließlich für verschiene Programme, versch. Einstellungen zuordnen.


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (27. September 2011)

In der Systemsteuerung ist nichts zu finden und ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass es daran liegt, da es in allen anderen Programmen funktioniert, wie es funktionieren soll. Es muss also an Photoshop liegen bzw. damit zusammmen hängen.
Der Brush ist der gleiche, den ich sonst auch immer nutzte, Updates für das Tablett sind nicht zu finden und Neustart bringt auch nichts...


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (27. September 2011)

Hmm, jetzt muss ich nicht mehr so extrem aufdrücken (keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe), aber jetzt erkennt Photoshop die Druckempfindlichkeit nicht mehr richtig. Ich habe es bei den Pinsel-Formeigenschaften auf "Zeichenstift-Druck" eingestellt, aber er zieht einfach nur gerade, gleichdicke Linien, obwohl ich unterschiedlichen Druck anwende. Was ist da nun zu tun?


----------



## Another (27. September 2011)

Tablet wegschmeissen.  Ne, also das passiert auch bei meinem Wacom mal. Da hilft 'n Neustart von PS u. gut is eigentlich.


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (28. September 2011)

Ich habe Ps und den Computer heute so oft neu gestartet, das kann ich gar nicht mehr mitzählen. ^^
Neuerdings kommt aber auch immer die Meldung, wenn ich den Pc hochfahre "User Mode Tablet Driver funktioniert nicht mehr, das Programm wird geschlossen". Ich habe stundenlang gegoogelt, aber nichts sinnvolles dazu gefunden... Selbst, wenn das Programm da nicht geht, mein Tablett funktioniert trotzdem, es will nur patu nicht die Druckempfindlichkeit im Photoshop erkennen, trotz der richtigen Einstellungen.


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (30. September 2011)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. September 2011)

Es gibt sicher viele, die gerne helfen würden, wenn sie könnten (mich eingeschlossen).
Aber dummerweise ist dein Grafiktablett doch eher exotisch. Die meisten gönnen sich ein Wacom Tablett, da diese sich einfach über viele, viele Jahre als zuverlässig und hochwertig herausgestellt haben, insbesondere auch durch langjährigen Treibersupport auch älterer, ausgelaufener Modelle.

Ist halt schwer, irgendwelche Probleme einzugrenzen oder genau zu lokalisieren, wenn man das Gerät nicht hat. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (30. September 2011)

Naja, ich glaube mittlerweile fast gar nicht mehr, dass es unbedingt am Tablett liegt.
Das Tablett an sich wird vom Computer erkannt, ich kann es benutzen und ansonsten läuft alles gut, es will nur nicht mit Photoshop kooperieren, wenn man's so nimmt.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich meinen Pc hochfahre, kommt nun immer die Meldung "User Mode Tablet Driver funktioniert nicht mehr, das Programm wird geschlossen". Ich habe tagelang Google durchforstet, aber nichts sinnvolles dazu gefunden. Eine Treibersoftware gab es zu diesem Tablett nicht, also weiß ich grad leider einfach nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Leola13 (30. September 2011)

Hai,

wieso gab es keine Treibersoftware ? HIer Manhatten Support gibt es eine Mac und Win Installations CD zum Download.

Ciao Stefan

Nachtrag : Hersteller Download


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (30. September 2011)

An sich ist das da keine richtige Software dafür... Das einzige, was einem da wirklich was nutzen KÖNNTE ist der Macro Key Manager, aber ich nutze keine Tastenkombinationen auf dem Tablett.


----------



## Leola13 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

es heisst aber doch Installations CD ? SInd keine Treiber dabei ****

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Bininga (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

du kannst auch mal probieren, die Werkzeuge in PS, z.B. Pinsel, zurückzusetzen.
Treiberproblem, vielleicht hilft das Tablet vollkommen zu deinstallieren (Gerätemanager/ Systemsteuerung) und neu zu installieren.

LG,
Fred


----------



## Sneer (8. Oktober 2011)

Mit STRG+SHIFT+ALT kannst Du Photoshop beim Start zurücksetzen.
Vorher aber sicherheitshalber alle Benutzer-Einstellungen sichern.

Welches Betriebssystem hast Du denn? Unter Windows machen die windowseigenen Tablet und Touchscreentreiber oft Probleme, unter Dienste kann man diese deaktivieren.
Auch der Treiber vom Tablet ist dort aufgelistet, hier hilft manchmal schon ein Neustart.

Ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber es klingt nach Treiberproblemen - selbst wenn es in anderen Programmen einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## MiyaviHamasaki (16. Oktober 2011)

Zu deinstallieren gibt es da nicht wirklich was, außer den "Marco Key Manager" und das habe ich bereits oft getan. Mit STRG+SHIFT+ALT habe ich es auch versucht, aber das wirkt sich auch nicht weiter darauf aus...
Wie gesagt, neuerdings kommt immer die Meldung "User Mode Tablet Driver funktioniert nicht mehr, das Programm wird geschlossen". Das ist ein Grafiktablett-Treiber wie ich rausgefunden habe, allerdings geht dieser nicht zu deinstallieren oder manuell zu installieren. Also kann ich da nichts machen. Mein Pc sagt mir auch immer mein Grafiktablett sei ein unbekanntes Gerät, es benutzen kann ich aber dennoch... Nur ohne jegliche Einstellungen.


----------



## Sneer (16. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist nochmal die Installationsanleitung


----------

